# 8800GT Crashing with ATI Tool



## TMBH (Jul 7, 2008)

System crashes when playing games, particularly Crysis will last upto 10 mins or maybe just a few minutes before freezing, looping sound and sometimes BSOD!  Even does this on some of the Orange Box games!  Gives a nv4_disp error stating its a driver or hardware failure.  I am running latest drivers after uninstalling (and cleaning) the ones that came supplied with the card.  Analysing the crash dump file says nv4_mini.sys error.

OK.  ATI Tool was recommended to me to try and diagnose/test for problems.

Temp does not seem to be an issue, as max temp ever reported was in low 60s.

When running Find Max Core system will typically find artifacts within 11 secs followed promptly by a non responsive display and crash.

Scanning for artifacts lasted an hour before I stopped it!?

LATEST ATI TOOL LOG:

2008-07-07 12:36:45	D Scanning for ATI VGA Cards...
2008-07-07 12:36:45	D Scanning for NVIDIA VGA Cards...
2008-07-07 12:36:45	D Found NVIDIA device: 0x10DE 0x0611 bus 1 dev 0
2008-07-07 12:36:45	D  fbPhy: 0x0, mmrPhy: 0xF6000000.
2008-07-07 12:36:45	D  mmapped mmr to 0xE90000
2008-07-07 12:36:45	D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (VendorID)
2008-07-07 12:36:45	D  ADT7473 temp chip detection: failed (VendorID)


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you running your card overclocked?

What brand is it and what are its stock clocks?

It would help if you fill out your system specs so they show under your avatar.

Which is the 'latest driver' you are using?


----------



## TMBH (Jul 7, 2008)

Specs added.

XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog is factory overclocked!  Running GeForce 175.16 drivers.

Been running memory test this afternoon: 667, 800 and 835mhz run with no errors but everything else 887, 1002 and 1066 get increasing errors!!

Got a feeling it may be the motherboard, as its new needs additional memory support or the RAM is buggered!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jul 8, 2008)

try using riva tuner instead, ive had better success with it on nvida cards


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2008)

Or try the EVGA Precision overclocking tool, I am a great and lengthy supporter of Riva Tuner but I find for stable clocks on the G92 that the precision tool is exceptional, it does a test of your clocks and for once the test is accurate, if it passes that it will play games and run benches at that speed, it works with any make of card not just EVGA......give it a try here:

http://www.evga.com/articles/405.asp


----------



## prijikn (Jul 14, 2008)

ATITool is an overclocking utility is no limits overclocking.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2008)

prijikn said:


> ATITool is an overclocking utility is no limits overclocking.



But generally does not overclock modern NVidia cards as well as Rivatuner or EVGA precision tool.


----------

